# car ?ube needed



## susanatemple (Mar 12, 2014)

my car needs an inspection for people say an ube?? my nearest place is lugo and i am trying to find out the address and phone number. Is there another way of spelling or saying ube? i only have one more week to do this so a bit urgent


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susanatemple said:


> my car needs an inspection for people say an ube?? my nearest place is lugo and i am trying to find out the address and phone number. Is there another way of spelling or saying ube? i only have one more week to do this so a bit urgent


do you mean an ITV??


----------



## Jasmina (Sep 5, 2012)

*Car?ube*

I guess you mean ITV


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Try saying ITV in Spanish - letter by letter and you MIGHT get close to UBE???


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

I.T.V. mean inspección técnica de vehículos.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Also known as"iteuve".


----------



## Dave and Anne Galicia (Nov 15, 2008)

You can book on line at www.sycitv.com/

Good luck


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

susanatemple said:


> my car needs an inspection for people say an ube?? my nearest place is lugo and i am trying to find out the address and phone number. Is there another way of spelling or saying ube? i only have one more week to do this so a bit urgent


Take a look here ITV en Galicia. Supervisión y Control, S.A.
yo can make one reservation for inspection .the nearest station of ITV is in Lugo .


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Dirección:
Polígono Industrial O Ceao, Rúa das comunicacións, parcela 98-B. 27003 Lugo.
Info GPS: lat= 43.042578571 lng= -7.559763193
T. 900 504 389


----------



## susanatemple (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks everyone - i now have an appointment next week. but the next urgent problem is i don't know if i have the compulsory insurance and i apparently need to bring proof of this to the inspection.
when i bought the car insurance was organised with axa. they renewed that insurance automatically by taking money from my bank account, much to my annoyance because it was too much and some sort of serv. prof. for 95.00 i received no paperwork from axa. just the confirmation from my bank. i notice the bank receipt says seguro obligatorio incluido. and a number after it. but dont think that will be enough. i have tried ringing axa and come upon a message that i can't negotiate to try and talk to an operator. any ideas anyone.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

susanatemple said:


> thanks everyone - i now have an appointment next week. but the next urgent problem is i don't know if i have the compulsory insurance and i apparently need to bring proof of this to the inspection.
> when i bought the car insurance was organised with axa. they renewed that insurance automatically by taking money from my bank account, much to my annoyance because it was too much and some sort of serv. prof. for 95.00 i received no paperwork from axa. just the confirmation from my bank. i notice the bank receipt says seguro obligatorio incluido. and a number after it. but dont think that will be enough. i have tried ringing axa and come upon a message that i can't negotiate to try and talk to an operator. any ideas anyone.


I think it may be enough. It's what we used to carry in the car as proof of insurance when it was obligatory to do so.
However, I suppose you should have documents from the company anyway. Is there no way of contacting them by email?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

We didn't need to show proof of insurance as it's all computerised now. Once they enter your vehicles data, it shows whether it is insured or not.

You MUST get a copy of the policy etc. it's vital that you check to make sure the details are correct!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

You must go tell to your bank that you need the printed "recibo" of your insurance. they will print and give you...then with this paper you can go to your ITV.


----------

